# Klasse für dynamische JTable erstellen



## pdikij (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte für meinen Datenbankverwaltungsprogramm eine Klasse in der eine JTable definiert ist erstellen, damit ich für jede neue Abrage eben immer nur die Funktion aufrufe und entsprechende Parameter übergebe.
Da ich gerade erst mit Swing angefangen habe, wollte ich mal bei euch nachfragen ob sowas überhaupt geht? 
Könntet Ihr vielleicht hier so ein Beispiel für diese Klasse posten oder zumindest wisst ihr ein Link wo ich es finde? 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

pdikij


----------



## zerix (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hättest du dir die Links die ich gepostet hab mal angeschaut, hättest du festgestellt, dass da schon was dabei war. 
Aber ich poste den gerne wieder. ;-)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/207537-jtable-dynamisch-aufbauen.html


MFG

zEriX


----------



## pdikij (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo zEriX!

Das habe ich schon angschaut (Danke!), aber...
Das ist nicht so gut geeignet... 
Die Klasse MyJTable hab jetzt erstellt und übergebe das Ergebnis aus dem ResultSet an diese Klasse. Dies funktioniert auch.
Nun weiß ich nicht wie ich der JPanel in meinem Hauptprogramm die erstellte Tabelle zuweise damit sie auch angezeigt wird.
Könntest du mir vielleicht da auf die Sprünge helfen?

Grüße 

Petro


----------



## zerix (26. Juni 2007)

Dann poste doch mal etwas Quelltext, damit man mal sieht wie weit du bist, dann lässt sich auch leichter helfen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## pdikij (26. Juni 2007)

OK hier ist es:

Das soll mir meine Tabelle erstellen (ist noch viel unsinn drin, muss man noch bereinigen):

```
import java.sql.*;
import javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel;

import java.util.Vector;


import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;

public class MyJTable extends JFrame {
    
    private DefaultTableModel tblDataModel = null;
    

    private JPanel jPanel1;
    private JPanel jPanel2;
    private JScrollPane jScrollPane1;
    private JTable jTable1;
    
    public MyJTable(){}
    public MyJTable(ResultSet rs) {
        
        initComponents();
        showTableContent(rs);
    }
        
    private void showTableContent(ResultSet rs){
        
            try{
                tblDataModel = new DefaultTableModel();
                Vector clmHeader = new Vector();
                Vector dataVector = new Vector();
                ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
                int clmCnt = rsmd.getColumnCount();
                for(int i = 1; i <= clmCnt;i++)
                    clmHeader.addElement(rsmd.getColumnName(i));
                
                while(rs.next()){
                    Vector rowVector = new Vector();
                    for(int i = 1; i <= clmCnt; i++){
                        rowVector.addElement(rs.getString(i));
                    }
                    dataVector.addElement(rowVector);
                }
                
                tblDataModel.setDataVector(dataVector,clmHeader);
                
                this.jTable1.setModel(tblDataModel);
                this.jTable1.updateUI();
                
                System.out.println("finished");

            }catch(SQLException sqle){
                sqle.printStackTrace();
            }
        }
   
       
   
    private void initComponents() {
        jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jPanel2 = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jScrollPane1 = new javax.swing.JScrollPane();
        jTable1 = new javax.swing.JTable();
        jPanel1.setLayout(new java.awt.GridBagLayout());

        jPanel1.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(204, 204, 255));
        jPanel1.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(640, 500));
        jPanel1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(640, 500));
        jPanel2.setLayout(new java.awt.GridBagLayout());

        jPanel2.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(153, 204, 255));
        jPanel2.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(640, 300));
        jPanel2.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(640, 300));
        jScrollPane1.setMinimumSize(new java.awt.Dimension(640, 300));
        jScrollPane1.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(640, 300));
        jTable1.setModel(new javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel(
            new Object [][] {
                {null, null, null, null},
                {null, null, null, null},
                {null, null, null, null},
                {null, null, null, null}
            },
            new String [] {
                "Title 1", "Title 2", "Title 3", "Title 4"
            }
        ));
        jTable1.setAutoResizeMode(javax.swing.JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(jTable1);

        jPanel2.add(jScrollPane1, new java.awt.GridBagConstraints());

        jPanel1.add(jPanel2, new java.awt.GridBagConstraints());

        pack();
       
    }
    
}


Und von da will ich es generieren lassen und in den Ergebnis-Tab anzeigen:

package zumposten;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.SystemColor;

import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.ResultSetMetaData;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JCheckBox;
import javax.swing.JInternalFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JTabbedPane;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

/* Used by MainFrame.java. */
public class AbfrageFrame extends JInternalFrame {

	private JTabbedPane tabbedPane;
	private JPanel panel1;
                private JPanel panel2;
	private JPanel panel3;
	static int openFrameCount = 0;
	static final int xOffset = 30, yOffset = 30;
	private JTextField tfBegr = null; 
	private JLabel jlCb = null;
	private JCheckBox cbUser = null;
	private JLabel jlKBegrenzung = null;
	private JButton jbStart = null;
	private JButton jbStart1 = null;
	public AbfrageFrame() {
		super("Document #" + (++openFrameCount), true, 
				true, 
				true, 
				true);
		initialize();
		AbfragePane();
		setSize(300, 300);
		setLocation(xOffset * openFrameCount, yOffset * openFrameCount);
	}
	private void initialize() {
		this.setBackground(SystemColor.controlShadow);

	}
	public void AbfragePane() {
		JPanel topPanel = new JPanel();
		topPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		getContentPane().add(topPanel);
		createPage1();
		createPage2();
		createPage3();
		tabbedPane = new JTabbedPane();
		tabbedPane.addTab("P suchen:", panel1);
		tabbedPane.addTab("H suchen:", panel2);
		tabbedPane.addTab("Ergebnis:", panel3);
		topPanel.add(tabbedPane, BorderLayout.CENTER);
		topPanel.setBounds(new Rectangle(100, 100, 400, 300));
	}
	public void createPage1() {
		jlKBegrenzung = new JLabel();
		jlKBegrenzung.setBounds(new Rectangle(91, 27, 115, 20));
		jlKBegrenzung.setText("Begrenzung");
		jlCb = new JLabel();
		jlCb.setBounds(new Rectangle(39, 4, 110, 19));
		jlCb.setText("alle User Anzeigen");
		panel1 = new JPanel();
		panel1.setLayout(null);
		panel1.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(30, 30));
		panel1.add(getTfBegr(), null);
		panel1.add(jlCb, null);
		panel1.add(getCbUser(), null);
		panel1.add(jlKBegrenzung, null);
		panel1.add(getJbStart1(), null);
	}
	public void createPage2() {
		panel2 = new JPanel();
		panel2.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		panel2.add(new JButton("North"), BorderLayout.NORTH);
		panel2.add(new JButton("South"), BorderLayout.SOUTH);
		panel2.add(new JButton("East"), BorderLayout.EAST);
		panel2.add(new JButton("West"), BorderLayout.WEST);
		panel2.add(new JButton("Center"), BorderLayout.CENTER);
	}
	public void createPage3() {
		panel3 = new JPanel();
		panel3.setLayout(new GridLayout(3, 2));
	}
	private JTextField getTfBegr() {
		if (tfBegr == null) {
			tfBegr = new JTextField();
			tfBegr.setBounds(new Rectangle(13, 26, 71, 19));
		}
		return tfBegr;
	}
	private JCheckBox getCbUser() {
		if (cbUser == null) {
			cbUser = new JCheckBox();
			cbUser.setBounds(new Rectangle(12, 5, 21, 18));
		}
		return cbUser;
	}

	private JButton getJbStart1() {
		if (jbStart1 == null) {
			jbStart1 = new JButton();
			jbStart1.setBounds(new Rectangle(86, 53, 122, 26));
			jbStart1.setText("Start!");
			jbStart1.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					abfrageStarten();
				}

				private void abfrageStarten() {
					System.out.println("Tst " + tfBegr.getText());

					System.out.println("Start");
					String url = "jdbc:odbc:database";
					java.sql.Connection con;
					String query;
					if (getCbUser().isSelected()) {
						query = "SELECT * FROM [Table]";
					} else {

						query = "SELECT * FROM [Table] WHERE [User NR] like "
								+ "\'" + tfBegr.getText() + "\'";
					}
					
					System.out.println("Treiber laden");
					try {
						Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
					} catch (java.lang.ClassNotFoundException e) {
						System.err.print("ClassNotFoundException: ");
						System.err.println(e.getMessage());
					}
					try {

						System.out.println("getConnection()");
						con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, "", "");
						System.out.println("executeQuery");
						Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
						System.out.println(""+ query);
						ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
						ResultSetMetaData rsmd = rs.getMetaData();
						int numberOfColumns = rsmd.getColumnCount();
						int rowCount = 1;
						MyJTable tabelle = new MyJTable(rs);
						while (rs.next()) {
							System.out.println("Row " + rowCount + ": ");
							for (int i = 1; i <= numberOfColumns; i++) {
								System.out.print(" Column " + i + ": ");
								System.out.println(rs.getString(i));
							}
							System.out.println("");
							rowCount++;
						}
						con.close();
					} catch (SQLException ex) {
						System.err.println(ex.getMessage());
					}

				}
			});
		}
		return jbStart1;
	}
}
```

Soviel zum Quellcode...

Ich weiß hier eben nicht wie ich die zwei Klassen verknüpfen soll...


----------



## zerix (26. Juni 2007)

Nächstes mal nutze bitte die Code-Tags, wenn du code postest.

Naja, da ich nicht genau weiß, was du machen willst, würde ich einfach sagen, dass du dann, wenn du die Tabelle anzeigen willst, ein Object von deiner Klasse MyJTable anlegst, das ResultSet übergibst und mit setVisible(true) das Fenster dann anzeigst.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## pdikij (26. Juni 2007)

Leider weiß ich noch net wie man Code-Tags nutzt...


----------



## pdikij (26. Juni 2007)

Ich würde gerne eine Klasse MyJTable haben, die mir eine JTable aufbaut.
Diese JTable möchte ich in einer anderer Klasse der JPanel bzw. JTabbedPane zuweisen,
d.h. in einem Tab Abfrage starten und im anderen Tab das Ergebnis.
Nun will ich die MyJTable Klasse auch aus anderen Abfragen usw... aufrufen.

Ich hoffe dass es so verständlich ist...

Schöne Grüße 

Petro


----------



## zerix (26. Juni 2007)

> Leider weiß ich noch net wie man Code-Tags nutzt...


Schau dir einfach mal die Buttons in der Toolbar an wenn du auf einen Post anwortest.

Wenn ich richtig verstanden hab was du willst, musst du MyJTable aber von JTable ableiten und nicht von JFrame und dann kannst du es auch JPanels o.ä. zuweisen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## pdikij (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten!
Kriege das aber trotzdem irgendwie nicht hin...
Ich hab mir aber einen anderen Konzept überlegt. 
Werd alles einfacher gestalten müssen.
Vielleicht klappts ja da...
Trotztdem vielen Dank  nochmals

mfg

Petro

P.S. Ich habe leider keine Code-Tags-Auswahl beim Anworten...


----------



## zerix (27. Juni 2007)

Doch, die Code-Tags hast du sicher. auf dem Button ist eine Raute(#) drauf.


MFG

zEriX


----------



## pdikij (27. Juni 2007)

Ok! 
Ich habs gecheckt!
Den Button habe ich gefunden!
Ich hab davor gar nicht drauf geachtet... :-(
Dankeschön

Gruß

Petro


----------

